
5 Tips to Lose Weight for Programmers - dragthor
http://healthydeveloper.com/5-tips-to-lose-weight-for-programmers/
======
tracker1
For the most part, if you get your minimum protein (80-120g depending on lean
mass) and stay under 100g sugars a day, calories are calories. You should take
in an appropriate amount for your lean body weight on average.

All of that said, it isn't easy, but there are many calorie tracker apps you
can use to help. Once you start tracking everything it becomes pretty easy to
be mindful of what you're taking in... it's not always easy to think in terms
of how many calories certain meals have. It's okay to have a 1200 calorie meal
once in a while, but it's not okay to have a 1200 calorie meal twice a day,
with a few snacks, soda/sugar-coffee, etc. It all adds up.

That and sugar is one of the most inflammatory things you can take into your
body, especially refined sugars. Refined oils aren't much better though.

~~~
dragthor
What are some examples of refined oil?

~~~
tracker1
Corn, Canola, Soybean ("Vegetable Oil"). basically, if it isn't from animal
fat or cold pressed, the more processing it needs, the less likely I am to use
it. That includes perfuming, dying and other processing.

I tend to use Avocado, Olive, Walnut, Coconut and Rice Bran oils as well as
Butter and Lard. I don't often use lard, but if I'm making something that
would traditionally use it, I will. I'm not too big on the flavor of Olive oil
and will usually use Avocado oil instead. Walnut I use sparingly but love the
flavor it adds when cooking. For mayonaise I'll tend to use rice bran, walnut
and avocado oils. I will cook with coconut oil more often than the others. It
depends on the specific use case.

There are many other options, but for the most part, I avoid "Vegetable Oil"
and the composing parts.

